# Forum Suggestion



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is exactly the most appropriate place, but I didn't see anywhere else that would be better. Is it possible to get some forum navigation links at the bottom of the page? Something like a 'Jump To' drop down menu, or the same navigation chain that appears at the top of the page (i.e. 'Forum->RootzWiki->Off-Topic'). I hate having to scroll up to the top of the page just to jump back to another forum when I'm done reading a thread :wink2:.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I approve of easier navigation in some form. Jump To menu or something would be good.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a Jump to Top button FYI. It's at the far right of the black horizontal bar at the bottom of every page. Just says 'Top'. It'll take you to the top of the page. There's also the round green button at the right above the Quick Reply box.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> There is a Jump to Top button FYI. It's at the far right of the black horizontal bar at the bottom of every page. Just says 'Top'. It'll take you to the top of the page. There's also the round green button at the right above the Quick Reply box.


I hadn't actually noticed either of those. Exactly what I'm looking for, and not sure how I missed it...


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

That is the most well hidden Quick Navigation button ever, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, no problem!


----------

